# HOW TO: Creating a manpage from scratch



## fbsd1 (Apr 11, 2010)

PLease delete this thread. I used a different title to get done what i wanted.
 Thanks


----------



## oliverh (Apr 11, 2010)

There is already a manpage for the whole process of creating a mangpage, a template included.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 5, 2010)

http://mdocml.bsd.lv/manuals.7.html
http://mdocml.bsd.lv/man.7.html
http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=groff_man&sektion=7
http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=mandoc_char&sektion=7
http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=mdoc.samples&sektion=7
http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=mdoc&sektion=7 << very usefull


----------

